# Avermedia AverTV 203.... No signal [closed]

## VeritisQuo

Hola a todos:

      Esta semana me he comprado una Avermedia AverTV 203. En Windows funciona de maravilla (no era de extrañar), pero en Linux me estoy volviendo gilipollas para q funcione. He mirado por el foro pero en ninguno de los hilos q he mirado he encontrado algo convincente.

      Os posteo lo que obtengo al hacer un lspci, el contenido de /var/log/dmesg/ y los módulos q cargo.

      Otra cosa. He oido que se ha de hacer un miniscritp para pasarle valores a los módulos, es eso cierto? Cómo se hace?

      Ah! el kernel que utilizo es el 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 y he activado como módulos el I2C, los algoritmos del I2C, el módulo de bttv (la targeta lleva el chip Bt878) y el de video4linux.

      He probado con diferentes programas como timetv y xawdecode. El timetv me dice q no hay señal y el xawdecode es más "divertido", cuando lo ejecuto se queda la pantalla en negro y el monitor como si estubiera en stand-by8O . El timetv, a parte de decirme q no hay señal queda la pantalla en azul todo el rato. Ya le puedo decir q me escanee las frecuencias, decirle q utilice el esquema europeo y pal q de ahí no sale... :Crying or Very sad: 

lspci:

 *Quote:*   

> 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 02)
> 
> 0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P PCI to AGP Controller (rev 02)
> 
> 0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)
> ...

 

dmesg:

 *Quote:*   

> Linux version 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 (root@Veritis_Quo) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.5-r1, ssp-3.3.2-3, pie-8.7.7.1)) #7 SMP Fri Apr 29 23:22:06 CEST 2005
> 
> BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
> 
>  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)
> ...

 

Módulos q cargo:

 *Quote:*   

> video
> 
> agpgart
> 
> intel-mch-agp
> ...

 

----------

## esculapio

Está todo bien. Mira si está el enlace simbólico /dev/v4l/video0 a /dev/video0. Yo tuve esos problemas de no signal en una pinnacle de pcb rojo con sintonizador mt2050 pero me parece que el problema de fondo es el soporte del chip ése tda9887 con mi norma (acá es pal-nc), solo se podia sintonizar señaĺ ntsc.

----------

## kabutor

yo creo que la pinta del fallo es este:

```
bttv0: Avermedia eeprom[0x60a1]: tuner=Unknown type radio:no remote control:yes

bttv0: using tuner=5 
```

No sabe cual es el tuner. Para probarlo conectale algo a la entrada S-Video o compuesto de la sintonizadora y en el tvtime selecciona como Input el composite o Svhs y mira a ver si se ve algo.

Si ese es el problema, pues tendras que averiguar cual es y especificarlo a mano.

----------

## pcmaster

Yo también tengo esa tarjeta, y me funciona bien. Los módulos que carga mi sistema son:

```

AthlonXP root # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

fglrx                 239996  7 

snd_pcm_oss            49184  0 

snd_mixer_oss          18048  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            33152  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      6528  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                51088  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          7052  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

uhci_hcd               30224  0 

ns558                   4864  0 

gameport                3840  1 ns558

parport_pc             25540  0 

parport                32840  1 parport_pc

3c59x                  38568  0 

mii                     4224  1 3c59x

tuner                  21668  0 

tvaudio                21796  0 

bttv                  147408  0 

video_buf              17796  1 bttv

firmware_class          7936  1 bttv

i2c_algo_bit            9096  1 bttv

v4l2_common             4864  1 bttv

btcx_risc               4104  1 bttv

tveeprom               11800  1 bttv

videodev                7680  1 bttv

ohci1394               32004  0 

ieee1394               95544  1 ohci1394

snd_intel8x0           29248  2 

snd_ac97_codec         75512  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_pcm                85000  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              22276  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    48228  13 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,s                      nd_seq_device,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          7812  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

forcedeth              17024  0 

ehci_hcd               29832  0 

usbhid                 32320  0 

ohci_hcd               19976  0 

nvidia_agp              6172  1 

agpgart                28968  2 fglrx,nvidia_agp

usbcore               107768  5 uhci_hcd,ehci_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd

w83l785ts               5908  0 

eeprom                  5904  0 

asb100                 22292  0 

i2c_sensor              3072  3 w83l785ts,eeprom,asb100

i2c_nforce2             5760  0 

i2c_core               18704  10 tuner,tvaudio,bttv,i2c_algo_bit,tveeprom,w83l78                      5ts,eeprom,asb100,i2c_sensor,i2c_nforce2
```

Recuerda que las tarjetas Avermedia NO utilizan la parte de audio del chip bt878, así que al configurar el kernel, no incluyas el soporte para btaudio. Te ahorrarás problemas de conflictos entre btaudio y tu tarjeta de sonido, ya que a veces se empeña en tomar como tarjeta de sonido principal la btaudio y no la tarjeta de sonido. Fíjate que aunque No inclutyas soporte para btaudio, el módulo tvaudio se carga igual. Si no tienes Hotplug instalado, te recomiendo que instales Hotplug y Coldplug, para que al iniciar el sistema detecte el hardware y cargue los módulos automáticamente.

Ah! Actualmente estoy usando el kernel Gentoo-sources-2.6.11-gentoo-r6, aunque con el 2.6.10 también me funcionaba la tarjeta.

----------

## Stolz

Sobre lo de pasar parametros a los modulos, tienes que crearte un archivo en /etc/modules.d/nombre_de_archivo con el siguiente contenido

nombre_del_modulo parametro1=valor1 parametro2=valor2 parametro3=valor3 etc...

Y luego ejecutar modules-update.

Es en este archivo donde precisamente puedes indicar el tuner correcto.

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## VeritisQuo

Hola a todos:

    He revisado los módulos y el kernel y están bien. Tvtime continúa dándome "No signal". Stolz habla de los parámetros que se le han de pasar a bttv. Alguien sabe cuales son y como pasárselos? Encontré el código de un script pero lo he perdido. Podríais colgar el q teneis? Gracias.

----------

## Stolz

Para saber la lista de parametros que acepta:

```
# modinfo bttv  | grep parm
```

O mejor aun consulta /usr/src/linux/Documentation/video4linux/bttv/Insmod-options en el que estan todos bien explicados.

Para saber el numero que corresponde al tipo de tu tarjeta consulta

http://www.mind.lu/~yg/ftvco/cardlist.html

Saludozzzzz

----------

## VeritisQuo

Hola a todos:

     Continúo con mis penurias para ver la tv en Linux:cry:  Por fin los programas me detectan la señal, pero parece que no acabo de dar en el clavo con el sintonizador...

     En /etc/modules.d/ he puesto este pequeño script:

[code

]alias char-major-81 videodev

alias char-major-81-0 bttv

options bttv card=13 pll=0

options tuner type=38 debug=0

options msp3400 once=1 simple=1

pre-install bttv modprobe tuner; modprobe videodev[/code]

Los valores de card (13) y tuner (3 :Cool:  los he sacado del Suse 9.3, que lo he instalado en otro disco duro para probar la targeta. En Suse puedo ver los canales bien y el audio tb lo coge bien, tanto el kdetv como el xawtv; pero en Gentoo no acabo de ver la imágen bien... ¿?

Los módulos q cargo ahora son:

```

video

agpgart

intel-mch-agp

lp

i2c-algo-bit

i2c-algo-pca

i2c-algo-pcf

i2c-core

i2c-dev

btcx-risc

bttv

tda7432

tda9875

tda9887

tuner

tvaudio

video-buf

videodev

s2io

parport

parport-pc

dpt_i2o

fglrx

```

Que número de Card y Tuner teneis vosotros? Gracias.

----------

## perimori

Prueba a poner 

options bttv card=13 pll=1

----------

## VeritisQuo

Y por fin funciona! Gracias por el consejo perimoni. He cambiado el parámetro pll y de paso he instalado el coldplug... asunto resuelto  :Smile:  Ya funciona.

El programa que no me acaba de ir muy fino es el tvtime... recibe la señal pero se hace un lío... por lo que tiro con el kdetv:)  Ya sé q es un tocho compilar la base de kde y algunos piensan que utilizar kde es un sacrilegio... pero funiciona... :Wink: 

----------

